# Elastic ettachment



## Werewolf261 (Aug 20, 2013)

I bought my first slingshot in Austria and after a few years the elastic broke. I bought some more elastic like the original but I can't remember how the maker attached the elastic as he didn't use anything to tie it on, he somehow put it on using the elastic to tie itself off. I can't remember how to put it on so I would like to know how I could duplicate it or at least imitate it. And I don't want to mess with the slingshot by drilling it or anything. any help would be welcome.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I cannot see a way to attach a single tube to your fork without anything.
I would use a string or a rubber band to attach them.
I'm curious if somebody knows a solution to attach it by tying them to itself.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

i suppose you could try slipping the elastic over the forks , much like you do on a slingshot like the black widow, however you would need longer elastic than what you have


----------



## y.o.r.k (Mar 4, 2013)

this could be a way!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/24676-how-to-use-a-sleeve-expander-tool-to-fix-your-thera-tube-to-your-slingshot/

I bought the tool here:

http://www.ebay.at/itm/Hellermann-Rubber-Sleeve-Sleeving-Expanding-Tool-NOS-R1B-/160930847212?pt=UK_CPV_Aviation_SM&hash=item257839d9ec


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

like this, wrap around the groove. tie it or collar it with the attachment facing you when you draw your bands. (slingshot by brazilian slinga) one or two tubes, it dont matter.


----------

